# التجديد هو ان تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد اذهانكم"(رو2:12)



## ramzy1913 (10 يونيو 2010)

*[سلام ونعمة://


v
التجديد
" تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم " ( رو 12 : 2 ) 
+ كما أن الآلات والماكينات ووسائل المواصلات ، تحتاج إلى عمّرات لتجديدها ، حتى تسير دون أى تعطل ، كذلك الحال بالنسبة للنفوس البشرية ، تحتاج لمزيد من التجديد الروحى باستمرار ، وطول العُمر ، مع الحاجة إلى تقديس القلب والحواس بالنعمة المقدسة .

+ والوعد القديم " أعطيكم قلباً جديداً ، فى داخلكم " ( حز 36 : 26 ) ، يعنى إشارة إلى انسكاب فيض الروح القدس ، بثماره ومواهبه ، على مؤمنى الكنيسة الأولى ، وهو ما حدث يوم الخمسين ( أع 2 ) .

+ والحاجة إلى التجديد بالمعمودية " الثانية "بدموع التوبة والرجوع لحياة القداسة ، وممارسة كل وسائط النعمة بانتظام ودقة .

+كيفية التجديد : 

1 – تجديد شامل للخارج والداخل 
* فلا يصلح التلميع الخارجى ( قبور مبيضة بداخلها نتاتة ) بلبس الجديد ( أحدث موضة ومكياج ) ونظافة الخارج ، بل يجب البدء بالداخل ، بتجديد كامل للفكر والقلب .

* ولا يجب بناء سور حول منزل أساسه قابل للسقوط ، وطلاؤه بلون جميل ، إذ سرعان ما يسقط على السُكان ، كما قال ذهبى الفم .

* ولا يصلح وضع رقعة جديدة على ثوب قديم ( مت 9 : 17 ) .

* ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول : " إن كان أحد فى المسيح ( فى النعمة ) فهو خليقة جديدة . الأشياء العتيقة ( الأفكار الشريرة والرغبات الفاسدة الأولى ) قد مضت ( تخلص منها التائب ) ، هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً " ( 2 كو 5 : 17 ) .


2 – تجديد مستمر
* التجديد فى المفهوم الأرثوذكسى ( السليم ) هو عدم التوقف عن النمو الروحى ، بل الجهاد مع النعمة حتى الوصول إلى " ملء قامة المسيح " ( أف 4 : 14 ) أى إلى مستوى روحى رفيع بقدر الإمكان ، بمساندة الرب .
* والمثال العملى لنا القديس بولس الرسول ، الذى قال : " ليس إنى نلت – أو صرتُ كاملاً – ولكنى أسعى لكى أُدرك ( الهدف )" ( فيلبى 3 : 12 ) .
* ويضيف قائلاً : " أنا لستُ أحسب نفسى إنى قد أدركت ( حققت هدفى الروحى ) ولكن أفعل شيئاً واحداً : أن أنسى ما هو وراء ( السلوك السلبى السابق ) ، وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام " ( النمو باستمرار فى النعمة والقامة الروحية ) ( فيلبى 3 : 13 ) .
* ثم يقدم نصيحة عملية : " وكونوا مُتمثلين بى ، ولاحظوا الذين يسيرون هكذا ( المجاهدون ) كما نحن عنكم قدوة ، لأن كثيرين يسيرون ( بلا حكمة روحية ) مما كنت أذكرهم لكم مراراً ( بالخير والسلوك المستقيم ) ، والآن أذكرهم فى ( صلواتى ) باكياً ( لإنشغالهم بالعالم ) ، وهم أعداء صليب المسيح ، الذين نهايتهم الهلاك ،لأنهم يفتكرون فى الأرضيات " ( فيلبى 3 : 12 – 19 ) .
+ طريقة التجديد الروحى للروح والجسد :
1 – أول خطواته سلوك طريق التوبة والندم والإعتراف السليم ( التوبة = اصطلاحاً " ميطانية " ، أى تغيير الإتجاه ) ، وكراهية الخطية وليس مجرد تركها فقط .
2 – تغيير الداخل بتجديد الفكر والقلب ، وليس بتجديد الملابس والزينة الخارجية ، والتحول من القساوة والعناد إلى الرحمة والطاعة والوداعة ، والسلوك بحكمة .
3 – السير بمفاهيم نافعة لخلاص النفس ،وعدم تقليد أهل العالم " لا تشاكلوا ( تقلدوا أهل ) هذا الدهر ، بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم " ( رو 12 : 2 ) .
4 – السلوك برحمة مع مرضى الروح ( الخطاة ) : " فالبسوا كمختارى الله ، أحشاء رأفات ولُطفاً وتواضعاُ ووداعة ، وطول أناة مُحتملين بعضكم بعضاً ، ومُسامحين بعضكم بعضاً " ( كو 3 : 12 ) .
5 – إن التجارب دافع للنمو ، وليست عقبة تدفع للتعقيد : " لذلك لا نفشل ( من التجارب ) ، وإن كان إنساننا الخارج ( الجسد ) يفنى ( يتعب ) فالداخل يتجدد ، لأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا – أكثر فأكثر – ثقل مجد أبدياً " ( 2 كو 4 : 16 ) .
6 – السلوك بالروح الجديدة لا بالحرف ( رو 7 : 6 ) ولنحذر الرجوع للخلف ( عب 6 : 4 ) .
+ إذن ( يا أخواتى وأخوتى ) الحاجة الآن ، إلى التغيير للقلب والذهن ، وليس تجديد الأماكن ، فهل نفعل ؟!
===================
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم = رمزى
/b]*


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2010)

> ** ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول : " إن كان أحد فى المسيح ( فى النعمة ) فهو خليقة جديدة . الأشياء العتيقة ( الأفكار الشريرة والرغبات الفاسدة الأولى ) قد مضت ( تخلص منها التائب ) ، هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً " ( 2 كو 5 : 17 ) .*​



*ميرسى رمزى موضوع معزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ينقل للمسيحى الكتابى*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك هابى الرب يباركك ويعطيك تعب محبتك

:36_15_15::sami73::11::smi106::big32::ab2::ab4::big31::big35::smi102::big37:


----------

